# Portugal Meeting-Nisaclássica III-28,29 de May 2011-Photos- Lots of Datsun's



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi friends!

Here I let you with some pictures from the meeting of old classic cars in my village!
This year were lot's of Datsun's...but lots of models with an history to tell!
We left Nisa about 9:30 and an excellent breakfast onpened the day...then we visited a water dam that produces electricity for the all country, and the lunch arrived about 13:00.
On the efternoon we visited a monastery and it was astonishing, it was completely new. Then we left for the 1st tea, an old village. The second tea was from local meat gastronomy and then the 3rd tea was gastronomic cheese!!!
We left the 3rd tea and returned to Nisa, were we had the dinner!
On the end of the day we made about 100 km's...but a nice and magnificent meeting!
We got time to talk about our cars, people was very cool and the cars were awesome!

Let's see the photos! Hope you like...

Regards
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, definately some good ol' iron there!


----------



## happy2gether (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi ,

I m looking for Datsun 160J 710 engine with No : L16-391200. this is 5 speed Manual gearbox. If anyone spotted such engine please inform me at [email protected]


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Mario,

Thank you for sharing your classic car outing with us. The pictures are great and it looks like the day was a lot of fun! I love the rally lights on the front of alot of the cars. 

Mike


----------

